# manual boost controller install?



## vwTRBOJET (Feb 13, 2007)

i bought a manual boost controller for my stock turbo. does anyone know how i might be able to install it? i believe the i.8t has an internal wastegate making it more confusing for me.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2530340
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2476457


----------



## vwTRBOJET (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

i have a BOV already installed. does that change anything or make a difference?


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (vwTRBOJET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwTRBOJET* »_ i bought a manual boost controller for my stock turbo. does anyone know how i might be able to install it? i believe the i.8t has an internal wastegate making it more confusing for me.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwTRBOJET* »_i have a BOV already installed. does that change anything or make a difference?

Just step away from the 1.8T and go to the 1.8T tech forums and search/read up...


----------



## vwTRBOJET (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (WAR_GTI)*

i am looking it up, but i can't find it. that is why i am asking


----------



## samjlee (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (vwTRBOJET)*

i hope you're running a bigger turbo.
but if you're running the stock turbo, i think a bov and a mbc is bad combination. i could be wrong but after the few years on the forum, i've read countless bov and mbc threads which advise people to stay away from bovs and mbcs. 
of course if you are running a larger turbo, disregard my comment.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (samjlee)*

MBC = BOOM ... good luck!! 
This is why companys have done some research and development to make us great chip software!


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (VeeDub T)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2507251
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2559817
Here is some use-full links read up and educate yourself...especially before you do anything w/ that MBC...we all had to do it...and MBC's will not blow up your motor if you know how to use it...but it is best used in unison w/ a aftermarket flash/chip...read read read... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_MBC = BOOM ... good luck!! 









lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (KC Jazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KC Jazz* »_







lol

x2
stupid people blow stuff up. The mbc is just a tool they use in the destruction process.
easiest install is take the vacuum lines going into the n75 and use them for the mbc. And if you are using a stock turbo get a bleed valve mbc which would be much smoother than a ball and spring mbc.


----------



## slowonder (Sep 26, 2005)

just make sure u log stuff and remember u will have no mid throttle... ive been runnin it over a year with no problems....


----------



## rabbitGTI-1983- (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: manual boost controller install? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
x2
stupid people blow stuff up. The mbc is just a tool they use in the destruction process.
easiest install is take the vacuum lines going into the n75 and use them for the mbc. And if you are using a stock turbo get a bleed valve mbc which would be much smoother than a ball and spring mbc.

that exactly wat i did. no vac lines going to n75 i have a turboxs boost controoler bleed type works fine runs great!


----------

